# 2001 Dodge Ram 1500 Off Road Package ????



## swiftwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Any information appreciated. I have a 2001 Dodge Ram 1500 Sport / Off Road Package. I am planning on mounting a 7.5' Meyers Classic on it this fall with a Snow ex 575 Mini Pro on the rear. I am already planning to stiffen up the rear with timbrens or an extra spring or two for the weight burden of salt. The rear seems to squat easily with little weight. The front seems to set a bit higher anyway unloaded and on level ground. As far as the coil springs in front I know the "Off Road" package springs are a little different than the regular 1500 model. But I'm not sure exactly how. I have heard they have the same load rating as a 2500 but are a little shorter. I haven't found anything definitive. My question is - Do I need to modify the springs on the front to carry this plow or will the springs already on this truck suffice? Any info appreciated. Thanks. (P.S. No I can not afford to sell it and go out and buy a 2500. That would be too easy anyway!)


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Check the rear springs to see if it has overloads installed or not. I had a non-off road 1500 (2000) that held weight in the bed very well and barely squated so I'm interested if yours doesn't have overloads.

The front should be fine for that plow. The off road package was 2" taller than a standard 1500 of that year so you already have tall enough springs to accomodate the plow. As for the rating of the springs, who knows - I've heard everything from they used 2500 springs in them, to they are same rating but just more coils etc. The salter should provide some ballast anyways to keep the nose from dropping much anyways.


----------



## swiftwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for the response. Took a peep. No overloads, just the regular stop blocks. It's weird that I can put a 55 gal drum full of water (@ 450lbs + weight of drum) over the axles and it darn near feels like I have to steer between the bounces at highway speeds. Probably going to add an extra leaf to the rear and install overloads. Just realized the "old school" ladder rack I have on it that really isn't that light probably doesn't help! LOL Nice to know the front is adequate. Any suggestons on cost effective rear mods?


----------



## swiftwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Any suggestions on salt cancer prevention to rear of truck?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

For the rear you can grab Timbrens, add a leafs, or possibly air bags or air shocks. Cancer prevention is Fluid Film. Coat the entire underneath of your truck with it and any place you have salt (bed of the truck). Some guys use used motor oil but thats not very "green".


----------



## swiftwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks. Ever used salt neutralizers during spreader washdowns?


----------

